# BeetifulBookCovers - Happy St. Paddy's Day! Save $10 on every premade.



## beetiful (Dec 4, 2014)

*Jump to last BEETIFUL update*



If you're in need of a new book cover, you're in luck! Save $10 on every single premade book cover on the site. If you subscribe to the Beetiful newsletter, check your email for extra savings. Ends March 18, 2019 at 11:59pm Pacific Time.

Here are some premade book covers fit for the this very green holiday:




=====

*Introducing*



Book merchandise for book lovers (readers, writers, and librarians). Designed by Beetiful. Sold by Zazzle.

For the past few months I've been working on book merchandise designs on my spare time. I created a new site call Beetiful Things that features all of these designs. The images below just show t-shirts but other types of merchandise are available too like mugs, keychains, pillows and more.

I'm also taking design requests which can be made here: http://beetifulthings.com/requests/

*FOR READERS*
Designs for book lovers. View products.


*FOR WRITERS*
Designs for writers. View products.


*FOR LIBRARIANS*
Designs for librarians. View products.


*FAMOUS CLASSIC AUTHORS*
So far I've only done designs for Edgar Allan Poe and Jane Austen. More coming soon. View all products


=====

*SERVICES: *

Book Covers
Websites
Bookmarks
Postcards
Business Cards
Web banners
Web ads
Email templates
and more!

*WEBSITES: *
beetifulwebs.com

Examples:

http://www.lauramchaleholland.com - Official website for author Laura McHale Holland
http://www.wordforest.com - Official website for WordForest
http://www.lisaladew.com - Official website for author Lisa Ladew
http://www.tracymarchini.com - Official website for author Tracy Marchini
http://www.annabelchant.com - Official website for author Annabel Chant
http://www.jamiewilsonbooks.com - Official website for author Jamie Wilson
http://www.danredwater.com - Official website for author Dan Redwater
http://www.jkswift.com - Official website for author J.K. Swift
http://www.windupstories.com - Official website for multi-award winning author Paolo Bacigalupi
http://www.fondalee.com - Fonda Lee's official website - New and upcoming author of science-fiction novel _ZEROBOXER_
http://thebestplacestopee.com - Website dedicated to the book _The Best Places To Pee_ by Kelly Melillo

You can view more examples of the websites I've created (non-book related) on my online portfolio: http://stefaniefontecha.com/portfolio/websites/

*BOOK COVERS: *


For more information or to see more book covers go to the Beetiful Book Covers website.

PREMIUM Custom eBook Cover Design: $300
BASIC Custom eBook Cover Design: $150
PREMIUM Premade Book Covers: $150
BARGAIN BASEMENT Premade Book Covers: $99
Paperback upgrade (front, spine, back): $95
Hardback upgrade (front, spine, back, flaps): $105
Audiobook (2400x2400): $40
Design rate: $100/hour

*BEETIFUL WEBSITES:*
Beetiful: beetiful.com
Beetiful Book Covers: beetifulbookcovers.com
Beetiful Webs (websites): beetifulwebs.com
Beetiful Things (book merchandise): beetifulthings.com

*SOCIALIZE WITH BEETIFUL: *
Facebook (Beetiful): https://www.facebook.com/beetifulgraphicdesigns
Facebook (Beetiful Book Covers): https://www.facebook.com/beetifulbookcovers
Facebook (Beetiful Things): https://www.facebook.com/beetifulthings
Pinterest: http://www.pinterest.com/beetifulbooks/
DeviantArt: http://beetiful.deviantart.com/
Twitter: http://www.twitter.com/beetifulbooks
Instagram: https://www.instagram.com/beetifulbooks/
Tumblr: http://beetifulbooks.tumblr.com/
Mailing List: http://eepurl.com/biavLP

*THE GIRL BEHIND THE DESIGNS: *
My name is Stefanie and have been designing for 21 years. I LOVE books and I LOVE design so I decided to combine my two passions and started Beetiful in 2013. I only wish I has started sooner! You can view my online portfolio here: http://stefaniefontecha.com/. It features both book related and non-book related projects.


----------



## Monique (Jul 31, 2010)

Very nice!


----------



## R. M. Webb (Jul 24, 2014)

I purchased my bookcover from Stefanie. She was great to work with!


----------



## beetiful (Dec 4, 2014)

R. M. Webb said:


> I purchased my bookcover from Stefanie. She was great to work with!


Thank you so much for your kind remarks R. M.! Happy to see a familiar face here! :O)


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Beetiful--

Welcome to Kboards! [br][br]You're welcome to promote your business and website here in the Writers' Café![br][br]Now that you have an official thread, you'll want to add your listing to our Yellow Pages Listing, found here:[br]http://www.kboards.com/yp/[br][br]The listing is free to KB members and is completely self-service; you can add and edit your listing from the page. More information on our Yellow Pages listing can be found here.[br][br]In your thread here, we ask that the same basic rules be followed as we have for authors in the Book Bazaar: you may have this one thread about your service and must post to it rather than start a new thread each time. New threads about the service wil be removed. Please bookmark this thread so that you can find it again to post to. And, you may not make back-to-back posts to the thread within seven days. If someone responds (such as this post), you may reply but otherwise must wait seven days, thanks![br][br]Betsy[br]KBoards Moderator [br][br]Note that this welcome does not constitute an endorsement or vetting of a service by KBoards. Members should do due diligence when considering using a service, for example, by asking KB members for feedback and doing an Internet search such as "service provider name" complaints.


----------



## beetiful (Dec 4, 2014)

*Now introducing Paperback Previews!*
Sometimes I design covers with the full paperback spread in mind. Now you can preview how some of my pre-designed books would look like as a full paperback book.

I'm in the process of revising some of my older designs to add the spine and back cover design. For a limited time (for the next month), I'm taking requests to see the paperback designs for any of my books that don't already have a paperback design. If you might be interested in one of my covers and would like to see how the full paperback cover design would look like, please feel free to request it here. No obligation to buy.

Here's a sampling of a few. You can see all of the available designs with paperback previews here.



[The main post has been edited to include this information)

==
Book last read: Kitty's Big Trouble (Kitty Norville #9) by Carrie Vaughn
Book currently reading: Kitty Steals the Show (Kitty Norville #10) by Carrie Vaughn
Book next on the reading list: Royal Assassin (Farseer Trilogy #2) by Robin Hobb


----------



## jackconnerbooks (Nov 18, 2014)

Stefanie has helped me out several times. She's patient and does great work. Highly recommended!


----------



## beetiful (Dec 4, 2014)

jackconnerbooks said:


> Stefanie has helped me out several times. She's patient and does great work. Highly recommended!


Another familiar "face"! Thank you for your kind words Jack. Much appreciated. I'm ecstatic to find some of my customers here and it's awesome seeing the books I've designed in the signatures.  I wish I had discovered this site much earlier.


----------



## KL_Phelps (Nov 7, 2013)

some very nice designs


----------



## theaatkinson (Sep 22, 2010)

ahem.


WOW


----------



## beetiful (Dec 4, 2014)

​
*Holiday Sale*​
Regularly priced pre-designed book covers are *$100* (*save $65*)​Bargain pre-designed book covers are *$45* (*save $15*)​
*Sale period: December 24th 2014 - January 1st, 2015*
Book covers may be purchased now and placed on hold for later. 
Purchases must be made by January 1, 2015. 
All sales are final, no refunds. 
Discount is only for pre-designed book covers and does not include custom designs or hardcover/paperback upgrades. 
Cannot be combined with the customer loyalty discount​
*kboards Early Bird Special*

*For kboard members, the sale starts now!* You don't have to wait until the 24th if you're interested in taking advantage of this sale. To claim your book cover, click on the "I want this book cover" button on the page of the cover you want. In the form that pops up please be sure to note that you're from kboards. Kboards is the only place I've announced this sale for now. I'll be announcing the sale in all other avenues on Monday. Also on Monday, I'll upload a few more new pre-designed book covers. The six book covers in my Holiday Sale graphic above gives you a sneak peak of some of the new covers that will be added on Monday.

Cheers and Happy Holidays!​
Book last read: The Astonishing Adventures of Fanboy and Goth Girl by Barry Lyga
Book currently reading: Champion (Legend #3) by Marie Lu
Book next on the reading list: Assassin's Quest (Farseer Trilogy #3) by Robin Hobb


----------



## beetiful (Dec 4, 2014)

I hope you all had a very merry and "beetiful" Christmas!

There's 7 more days left for my Holiday sale! I've added 29 new covers since I last posted.

*BIG CHANGE!*
I decided to separate my book covers into PREMIUM BOOK COVERS ($165) and BARGAIN BASEMENT BOOK COVERS ($60 - introductory price. May change in the future). The Holiday Sale has been changed to include this new information.

*What's the difference between the bargain book covers and the premium book covers?*

Some stock images make good book covers just by themselves so little work is needed to making them into great book covers. Most bargain book covers use only one stock image and have minor Photoshop changes to them (like background color changes, color tints, etc.). Premium book covers have a lot more work put into them, combining 2 or more stock images and transforming then into unique designs.

Just because these book covers are at a bargain, it doesn't mean no design thought is put into them. There's still an art to finding the right crop of an image to make the cover look interesting and balanced. Adding the typography and styles is oftentimes an art form in itself.

--
Book last read: The Longest Road by Nicholas Sparks
Book currently reading: Frost Burned (Mercy Thompson #7) by Patricia Briggs
Book next on the reading list: Assassin's Quest (Farseer Trilogy #3) by Robin Hobb


----------



## beetiful (Dec 4, 2014)

Happy New Year! 

The Holiday Sale is now over.

Thank you to everyone who purchased a cover. Good luck with the books!

DeviantArt
Photomanipulation is a big part of designing book covers, especially when you want to transform the stock images into something new. I was browsing through the Digital Art - Photomanipulation section on DeviantArt a few weeks ago and realized I can totally do this! So I created an account and delved into creating a few deviants. I've found a new hobby for 2015!

You can now find Beetiful on DeviantArt: http://beetiful.deviantart.com/
So far I've created 4 deviants. If you've looked through my available pre-designed book covers, you may have noticed I transformed each of them into a pre-designed book cover for sale (the book cover based off of Far Far Away has already been sold). One thing that's cool about DeviantArt is that you can see what stock images went into making each deviant artwork.



Fiverr.com experiment
For the past few months I've occasionally heard about fiverr.com but I didn't actually know what it was. It wasn't until about 3 days ago that I went on the site and checked it out. First thing you notice is that everything is $5. I tried to search for anything over $5 and it took me a few minutes of browsing before it finally clicked with me. The name of the company is pronounced "five-er" and that's why everything is $5. I never heard the company name spoken out loud so this whole time I was pronouncing the name in my head like"river" with an enthusiastic "errrr" at the end. LOL, raise your hand if you were traveling on the same boat as me. :O)

After my epiphany, I then asked myself "why in the world are all of these people offering their services for only $5!?". If you browse the site, you can find a ton of designers offering book covers for only $5. I charge $300 for my custom book covers so the low price of $5 baffled me. Designing a book cover can sometimes take hours. If I charged $5, I definitely wouldn't survive as a freelance designer. So I did some homework. I wanted to find out how designers are succeeding on fiverr if all they charge is a measly 5 bucks. I read a few articles and soon came to realize the key to success on fiverr is to offer "micro-jobs", small tasks that would take roughly 10 minutes to complete. Another big feature that helps bring in the dough are the Gig Extras you can add. You can pay $5 extra dollars to expedite the job or $5 extra dollars for a 3D mock up of the design. Some designers add a tip option in their gig extras.

To start off 2015, I've decided to experiment with fiverr.com for about a month or two to see if this is an actual viable option as a designer. The next question I had to ask myself was: "how do you reduce the time to create a book cover to roughly 10 minutes?". My solution: let the buyer choose their own stock image and limit it to only one stock image. I sometimes spend hours searching for the right stock image. If I let the buyer find their own image, this will save me a lot of time. By limiting it to one stock photo, I don't have to spend time blending multiple images together. If you browse through the profiles of the top book designers on fiverr, you'll notice that this is similar to what most of them do.

I created two gigs so far:

*I will create an ebook cover with 1 stock photo of your choice for $5
https://www.fiverr.com/beetiful/create-an-ebook-cover-with-1-stock-photo-of-your-choice*

*I will create 5 3D book cover mockups of your book cover for $5
https://www.fiverr.com/beetiful/create-5-3d-book-cover-mockups-of-your-book-cover*

Just to be clear, for $5 you are NOT getting the same type of service I provide for $300. I don't want to mislead you. My $300 custom book covers take hours to create and consist of multiple stock images and a lot of photoshop work to make them the best book covers they could be. I also do multiple revisions until you're happy.

Here's what you get from me for $5
- my access to a stock photo from depositphotos.com (if you wanted to purchase an image yourself from depositphotos without a subscription, it would cost you about $10 per image)
- my design eye (finding the right crop for the stock photo, adding the typography)
- my photoshop expertise (I'll do minor photoshop adjustments to the stock image if I think it needs it)
- one revision if you're not happy with the first design (you can't change the image originally selected)

However, just because you're only spending $5, that does that mean I will do a subpar job on your cover. I'm a professional designer and I will not deliver something I wouldn't be proud to claim as my own. If it takes a little bit longer than 10 minutes to design your book cover then so be it. Again, this is just an experiment right now. I plan on keeping track on how long I spend on each cover purchased through fiverr so I can decide whether to shut it down or run with it.

It's slow getting started on fiverr as a newbie. As a newbie seller, you're very limited. For instance, I can't add any Gig Extras (except for the expedite extra) until I've had 10 successful jobs. Of course, everyone gravitates towards the seasoned fiverr designers who are popular and high rated. As an incentive to attract buyers, I'm offering a free 3D mock-up for the cover that's designed.

If you're on a budget, here's your chance to hire me for $5!

*Side note: Definitely show caution when choosing a designer on fiverr. When browsing through the site, I found one book designer that was using one of my own pre-designed book covers on their Gig Ad image!*


----------



## mel p (Oct 22, 2014)

Okay, I'm still an unpublished prawn, but when I saw this deal on fiverr and having already drooled over Stefanie's covers, I could NOT pass up trying the Fiverr gig for my as-yet-finished novella. I had to select the photo from the stock photo site, but that turned out to be relatively easy. Stefanie took care of the rest, responded to every question I had, offered me options/revisions, all within minutes of my responses. I ended up with a cover I absolutely love and I wouldn't hesitate to use her again. Of course, my hope is to become established enough to be able to afford her custom covers (no doubt worth it), but at least I was positive going on to Fiverr that I had someone who was talented and professional (which isn't always easy from what I've heard!).
Thank you for a job well done!


----------



## beetiful (Dec 4, 2014)

mel p said:


> Okay, I'm still an unpublished prawn, but when I saw this deal on fiverr and having already drooled over Stefanie's covers, I could NOT pass up trying the Fiverr gig for my as-yet-finished novella. I had to select the photo from the stock photo site, but that turned out to be relatively easy. Stefanie took care of the rest, responded to every question I had, offered me options/revisions, all within minutes of my responses. I ended up with a cover I absolutely love and I wouldn't hesitate to use her again. Of course, my hope is to become established enough to be able to afford her custom covers (no doubt worth it), but at least I was positive going on to Fiverr that I had someone who was talented and professional (which isn't always easy from what I've heard!).
> Thank you for a job well done!


I just got done adding your new cover to all of my online portfolios. Thank you for the great review and being my first fiverr customer!

Here's the cover that was created for mel p:


----------



## SunshineOnMe (Jan 11, 2014)

beeeeutiful covers


----------



## Briteka (Mar 5, 2012)

beetiful said:


> Happy New Year!
> 
> The Holiday Sale is now over.
> 
> ...


I just wanted to say that I often use Fiverr for covers, and your eye for design is much better than what I'm used to getting from there. I will be using you in the future, and I have a feeling you'll take off there in no time.


----------



## beetiful (Dec 4, 2014)

SunshineOnMe said:


> beeeeutiful covers


Thank you!



Briteka said:


> I just wanted to say that I often use Fiverr for covers, and your eye for design is much better than what I'm used to getting from there. I will be using you in the future, and I have a feeling you'll take off there in no time.


Thanks! It means a lot to me for you to say that. I hope you're right! :O)

--
Books last read: The Scourge of Muirwood (Legends of Muirwood #3), Under the Never Sky (Under the Never Sky #1) by Veronica Rossi
Books currently reading: Chilled (Bone Secrets Series #2) by Kendra Elliot, Through the Ever Night (Under the Never Sky #2) by Veronica Rossi
Books next on the reading list: Assassin's Quest (Farseer Trilogy #3) by Robin Hobb, Buried (Bone Secrets Series #3) by Kendra Elliot


----------



## beetiful (Dec 4, 2014)

Happy Friday to all you "beetiful" ladies and gents!

*What's New with Beetiful Authors*

Six Guns by Sara V. Zook was just released January 6, 2015. Buy it now from Amazon!


*Latest Deviation (DeviantArt)* http://beetiful.deviantart.com/ 


*Fiverr.com experiment update* 
I've completed 23 gigs so far since I first started on Fiverr.com last week. I've had a great response from the kboards community. Thank you!

As mentioned in my previous post, this is just an experiment for now. Just based on this first week, I can tell you it's NOT worth it for the amount of time I've been putting into these covers. That's largely my fault. I'm spending a lot more time than my target time of 10 minutes per cover. I'm too used to my regular process of playing with the design, moving the title here or moving it there, flipping an image or flipping it back, etc. Basically doing whatever I can to bring out the best design. For these fiverr covers, I really need to lessen my design time in order to make it worth my while. I do feel like I am getting faster as I get more orders.

Another reason it hasn't been worth it so far is because I'm stuck in newbie status. As a fiverr newbie I can't add any extra gigs yet. Many sellers on fiverr have a tip gig extra where buyers can choose to give more for a job well done. I can't add that until I reach level 1. I had one customer who bought a second gig from me and said "you can mark this as closed. I just wanted to show that I appreciate your work." That made me real happy. :O) In order to reach level 1 I have to have at least 10 completed gigs, have a good rating, and be a member for at least 30 days. I already have the first 2 requirements met but I have about 20 more days to go.

So far the Fiverr community has been great. I haven't had a customer yet demanding the moon for $5.

My plan is to stick it out until I reach Level 1 status. After I see how it is to be level 1 for a bit, I'll decide if I want to stick around longer to reach Level 2 (requires another month) or even longer to reach Top Rated status or to close up shop.

*Fiverr Book Covers*


*I will create an ebook cover with 1 stock photo of your choice for $5
https://www.fiverr.com/beetiful/create-an-ebook-cover-with-1-stock-photo-of-your-choice*

*I will create 5 3D book cover mockups of your book cover for $5
https://www.fiverr.com/beetiful/create-5-3d-book-cover-mockups-of-your-book-cover*

--
Books last read: Pines (The Wayward Pines Trilogy #1) by Blake Crouch, Wayward (The Wayward Pines Trilogy #2) by Blake Crouch
Books currently reading: California by Edan Lepucki, The Woodcutter by Kate Danley
Books next on the reading list: Last Town (The Wayward Pines Trilogy #3) by Blake Crouch


----------



## beetiful (Dec 4, 2014)

*My Fiverr.com experiment comes to an end February 18th* 
I started Fiverr a month and a half ago and I have done pretty well on the site. In that time I've completed 86 gigs with 100% positive feedback and I'm on track to reach level 2 status (I just have to wait until I've been active for 2 months). Despite the success with the site, I've decided to end my book cover Fiverr gig. The time I spend on Fiverr book covers vs the compensation is just not worth it. Plus, Fiver takes $1 out of every $5. This 20% cut is too steep in my opinion. I plan to take down the book cover gig after February 18th so if you want a book cover from me for only $5, you only have a few more days left to place an order.

I won't be leaving Fiverr completely. I will leave my 3D book cover mock up gigs up and I have a few other non-book related gigs.

*I will create an ebook cover with 1 stock photo of your choice for $5 (ends Feb 18th)
https://www.fiverr.com/beetiful/create-an-ebook-cover-with-1-stock-photo-of-your-choice*

*I will create 3 3D Book Covers, 9 available perspectives for $5
https://www.fiverr.com/beetiful/create-5-3d-book-cover-mockups-of-your-book-cover*

*I will create a 3D Book Mockup Set Showing the Front and Back Design for $5
https://www.fiverr.com/beetiful/create-3d-mock-up-set-with-2-books-showing-front-back-and-spine*

I don't regret my venture into Fiverr. I got to "meet" a few new authors, some who like my work and will continue to hire me outside of Fivver. This experience has inspired me to offer a more affordable custom book cover option. My $300 custom book cover option will still remain but I plan to add a $150 custom book cover option that has a few limitations (i.e. only 1 stock image is allowed and you have to choose your own image). It will be similar to what I offer in the Fiverr gig but you'll get unlimited revisions, more than one design option, and possibly more. I'm still ironing out the details. I'll probably roll out this new option in a week or two. If you are already interested in this new option, please contact me.

*New Fiverr book covers since my last post*



--
Books last read: Talking After Midnight (Plum Orchard #3) by Dakota Cassidy, Intimate Deception by Laura Landon
Books currently reading: The Stranger I Married by Sylvia Day, The Coldest Girl in Coldtown by Holly Black
Books next on the reading list: Deadline by Sandra Brown, Can't Hurry Love by Molly O'Keefe


----------



## Marina Finlayson (May 2, 2014)

I'm sorry to hear you're getting out of Fiverr. I only just discovered you and was very happy with the cover you did for me. But of course you have to make the best use of your time and skills.


----------



## CJAnderson (Oct 29, 2014)

DeviantArt is a great site  

Good luck


----------



## beetiful (Dec 4, 2014)

Marina Finlayson said:


> I'm sorry to hear you're getting out of Fiverr. I only just discovered you and was very happy with the cover you did for me. But of course you have to make the best use of your time and skills.


Thank you Marina. I'm happy you like the cover I did for you! I'm will still be available outside of Fiverr if it's in your budget. 



CJAnderson said:


> DeviantArt is a great site
> 
> Good luck


Thank you! Yes, it's been great so far. Love the DeviantArt community.


----------



## Kate. (Oct 7, 2014)

Thanks for giving us notice of the Fiverr deadline! I've been umm-ing and ahh-ing over five possible pictures for at least two weeks, and would probably have stayed indecisive forever without a deadline.   Gig's submitted now, and I can't wait to see the final cover!


----------



## ufwriter (Jan 12, 2015)

Your covers are gorgeous. I am in love with that Far Far Away art, but of course it's already taken.


----------



## beetiful (Dec 4, 2014)

Darcy said:


> Thanks for giving us notice of the Fiverr deadline! I've been umm-ing and ahh-ing over five possible pictures for at least two weeks, and would probably have stayed indecisive forever without a deadline.  Gig's submitted now, and I can't wait to see the final cover!


Thank again for your order Darcy. I see that Crawlspace is now out! Can't wait to read it. Good luck with the new book.



CadyVance said:


> Your covers are gorgeous. I am in love with that Far Far Away art, but of course it's already taken.


Thank you! Yeah, Far Far Away went fast. It's one of my favorite deviants so far. I have it as my wallpaper.

*One more day left to take advantage of my Fivver gig* 
I plan to close the gig sometime tomorrow evening (I'm in California), but if I get a lot of orders in, I'll keep the gig open until I've finished with all of them. Thanks again to all of the authors who bought my gigs. If you need a 3D mockup of you covers, my two 3d book cover mock up gigs will still be around.

*I will create an ebook cover with 1 stock photo of your choice for $5 (ends Feb 18th)
https://www.fiverr.com/beetiful/create-an-ebook-cover-with-1-stock-photo-of-your-choice*

*I will create 3 3D Book Covers, 9 available perspectives for $5
https://www.fiverr.com/beetiful/create-5-3d-book-cover-mockups-of-your-book-cover*

*I will create a 3D Book Mockup Set Showing the Front and Back Design for $5
https://www.fiverr.com/beetiful/create-3d-mock-up-set-with-2-books-showing-front-back-and-spine*

*New Fiverr book covers since my last post*



--
Books last read: Every Which Way But Dead by Kim Harrison (The Hollows #3)
Books currently reading: A Fistful of Charms by Kim Harrison (The Hollows #4)
Books next on the reading list: A Few Demons More by Kim Harrison (The Hollows #5)


----------



## mandalync (Apr 5, 2011)

I can't recommend Stefanie enough. She did an AMAZING job on my covers!

I'm sad that her Fiverr gig is ending (a beyond phenomenal deal for what she does), but hopefully I'll get to work with her again in the future.


----------



## harker.roland (Sep 13, 2014)

Just signed up right at the buzzer 

What a great tool to bring in new clients and give people a taste of how you work. I have been scouring for cover designers on my YA series and this might be a very serendipitous find.


----------



## Mr. RAD (Jan 4, 2011)

{Bangs head on desk} Those book covers look absolutely amazing, Beetiful. And for $5? As broke as I am and as bad as I need new covers (probably six in total), I think I could've scraped up the funds over a few days to take advantage of the Fiverr gig. It's a shame that I'm just finding this thread. Now it's too late!


----------



## beetiful (Dec 4, 2014)

​
*Website Redesigned!* 
I have been a busy little bee and have redesigned the Beetiful Book Covers website. One big change is that I've changed the site's URL to http://beetifulbookcovers. All links to the old URL should redirect to the new site. To celebrate the new launch, I have a coupon code you can enter to save $10 on EVERY premade book cover. Enter *REDESIGN2015* at checkout.

The new site has a lot of new features:

*==PREMADES==*
Searching for premade book covers is now a lot easier. You can sort them by newness or alphabetical order. You can search for a book cover through the search form at the top of the site, or you can sort through the different categories/genres.

Payments for premades will now be processed automatically upon checkout and will be marked as "unavailable" right away.

*==AUTHOR PROFILE==*
One of the new features of the site is that I now have Beetiful Author profile pages. A Beetiful Author is any author that has a book cover designed by Beetiful. Beetiful Authors have the choice to opt out of being featured on the site. To opt out, go here: http://beetifulbookcovers.com/forms/author-profile-opt-out/

View the Beetiful Authors directory here.

If you are a Beetiful Author and would like to add an author description or add/change links to the profile, please use this form: http://beetifulbookcovers.com/forms/addedit-author-profile-information/

Order a Beetiful book cover and become a Beetiful Author today!

*==TESTIMONIALS==*
There's now a section on the website that includes testimonials from the authors I've worked with. Check out the Beetiful testimonials.

*==NEWSLETTER==*
I set up a mailing list. I will use this mailing list to announce new premades, promotions and other Beetiful news. If you would like to sign up, you can find the sign up form at the bottom of the website or go here: http://eepurl.com/biavLP

*==WISHLIST==*
The site now features a wishlist. You can add premades to a wishlist and keep track of the covers you may be interested in purchasing. If you create an account, your wishlist will be saved.

*==BLOG==*
I've added a blog to the site. Read the first post to see what I have planned for it: http://beetifulbookcovers.com/2015/03/15/website-redesign-save-10/

*==DESIGN ADD-ON PRICE LIST==*
Coming soon! This is on my TODO list.

*Latest Premades* 
Search for premade book covers



*New author website: JKSwift.com*
The Beetiful Book Covers website is not the only one I've been busy working on. Check out the newly redesigned website for J.K. Swift, author of The Forest Knights series. View the J.K. Swift Website

​
*New Beetifully Designed Books (including the last of the Fiverr covers)* 
View the Book Cover Design Showcase



--
Books last read: Grave Witch (Alex Craft #1) by Kalayna Price, Silenced (Lucy Kincaid $4) by Allison Brennan
Books currently reading: Grave Dance (Alex Craft #3) by Kalayna Price
Books next on the reading list: Grave Memory (Alex Craft #3) by Kalayna Price, Silenced (Lucy Kincaid $4) by Allison Brennan


----------



## beetiful (Dec 4, 2014)

*Save $10 on EVERY premade* 
Use the code *REDESIGN2015 *at checkout. _Ends May 31, 2015._

*28 New Premade Book Covers* 
Search for premade book covers


----------



## beetiful (Dec 4, 2014)

*Save $10 on EVERY premade* 
Use the code *REDESIGN2015 *at checkout. _Ends May 31, 2015._

*18 New Premade Book Covers* 
Search for premade book covers



*Newest Beetiful Book*


----------



## 77071 (May 15, 2014)

These are lovely!


----------



## SunshineOnMe (Jan 11, 2014)

Love them!


----------



## beetiful (Dec 4, 2014)

SunshineOnMe said:


> Love them!





HSh said:


> These are lovely!


Thank you so much! Glad you all like them. :O)


----------



## ufwriter (Jan 12, 2015)

Very nice covers.


----------



## beetiful (Dec 4, 2014)

CadyVance said:


> Very nice covers.


Thank you CadyVance. :O)


----------



## harker.roland (Sep 13, 2014)

Just wanted to give you a bump here Stefanie.

But to contribute slightly, I am absolutely in love with covers you've done for me so far. Your eye for layout, font, and art is amazing and I am looking forward to using you again for my next short serial!


----------



## beetiful (Dec 4, 2014)

*$50 OFF Custom eBook Covers*

I haven't subscribed to Shutterstock in awhile because their smallest subscription option is 750 images per month and that is way more stock images than I need in a month. However, a recent project required the use of 30 stock images from Shutterstock so I bought the subscription for the month. That leaves me with 720 more images that I can download this month and even with the projects I have coming up, that is way more images than I could possibly use. Therefore, I decided to have a $50 off sale on custom book covers so that hopefully I can put some of those 700+ stock images to use! *Sale ends Sunday, August 23, 2015.*

*Visit beetifulbookcovers.com/50dollarsoff  for more information.*

*10 New Premade Book Covers*
Search for premade book covers

       

*Latest Beetiful Books*



*Coming Soon!*
I'm currently working on the redesign of the Beetiful Webs website (http://websites.beetiful.com) and cooking up new and better design options. I plan to have a sale on website design once I relaunch so stay tuned!


----------



## beetiful (Dec 4, 2014)

*New Beetiful Webs website coming soon!*
I've mostly used this thread to promote Beetiful Book Covers. Well now I'm switching gears to Beetiful Webs. I'm currently redesigning the site and will be relaunching in the next week or two. Along with the redesign, I'm building demo author sites so you can see what's possible. I'm aiming to build at least 10 demos, but I'll probably start off with 5. I'm so excited and eager about this project that I've decided to share the first demo site with you all already!

Take a sneak peak at the first Beetiful Webs demo website!
​
This demo site was designed for a contemporary romance author in mind but it can easily be transformed into a fantasy, horror, action, etc, by changing the images, fonts and colors.

Just as I did with the redesign of the Beetiful Book Covers website, I will be having a relaunch sale. Details to come. If you would like to be notified when the Beetiful Webs website has officially launched, you can join my mailing list (http://eepurl.com/bv8UZP) or bookmark this thread.

BTW, the url address for the Beetiful Webs website will be changing to beetifulwebs.com.

*9 more days left - $50 OFF Custom eBook Covers*

Visit beetifulbookcovers.com/50dollarsoff  for more information.


----------



## jrwilson (Apr 7, 2015)

I can't wait to check out your new websites. 

To anyone considering Beetiful - Stefanie is fast and professional and best of all makes beautiful covers!


----------



## jackconnerbooks (Nov 18, 2014)

Stefanie is amazing -- wonderful to work with and a great artist. Just see below. She did both my Living Night cover and my War of the Black Tower cover.


----------



## beetiful (Dec 4, 2014)

jackconnerbooks said:


> Stefanie is amazing -- wonderful to work with and a great artist. Just see below. She did both my Living Night cover and my War of the Black Tower cover.





jrwilson said:


> I can't wait to check out your new websites.
> 
> To anyone considering Beetiful - Stefanie is fast and professional and best of all makes beautiful covers!


Thank you Jack and Jamie for your wonderful comments! It's always a pleasure working with you both. :O)


----------



## Fast Typist (May 9, 2013)

Please check out Beetiful's wonderful covers.  This is a great sale.  I just ordered 3 more covers.  

Stefanie is great to work with -- very professional and fast.


Beverly


----------



## beetiful (Dec 4, 2014)

Fast Typist said:


> Please check out Beetiful's wonderful covers. This is a great sale. I just ordered 3 more covers.
> 
> Stefanie is great to work with -- very professional and fast.
> 
> ...


Thanks Beverley!

---

Last day to save $50 on custom books covers!
Hey all! This is the last day of my promotion. If you want to save $50 on custom book covers, please message me by today with your book information. You can use the form on my website or email [email protected]

Note: my internet went out yesterday and since AT&T doesn't come out on Sundays, I won't be able to go back to work until Monday afternoon. If you put in an order, i won't be able to work on it until then. Thank you for your understanding.

More author demo sites
I'm hoping to launch the redesign of beetiful webs sometime this week. In the meantime, you can peruse more demo sites:

beetifulwebs.com/demo-honey
beetifulwebs.com/demo-hives
beetifulwebs.com/demo-buzz
beetifulwebs.com/demo-carpenter
beetifulwebs.com/demo-stinger


----------



## beetiful (Dec 4, 2014)

I've been wanting to officially announce the relaunch of the Beetiful Webs website for awhile now but other projects kept getting in the way. FINALLY, the day has come. The new Beetiful Webs website is live, sporting new website packages and 18 author themes to peruse. All themes have functional demo sites. The themes are categorized in four theme tiers: Busy Bee, Worker Bee, Honey Bee and Queen Bee. The theme tier determines the base price for the theme.

One important thing to note... the url has changed from websites.beetiful.com to beetifulwebs.com.

To celebrate the relaunch, I'm running a promotion until the end of October. Save 30% on all website packages AND the first three people who place an order will get an additional $50 off. If you've been wanting to get your website redesigned or if you want to create your first website, then check out Beetiful Webs and see if a Beetiful website is the right fit for you.


​

Check out some of the author and book websites created by Beetiful

     ​
*Background and qualifications as a web designer*
Most here probably know me more for my book cover designs rather than web design. Web design is actually where I got my start and what got me interested in graphic design in the first place. I created my first website in the summer after 8th grade. I had a Geocities website (Tokyo/Temple/3350) and I taught myself html. It was then that I also taught myself how to use a graphics program called Finishing Touch (I didn't have photoshop at that time). From there my passion for design, especially web design, grew to what it is now.

In highschool I began creating websites for other people, including websites for my school district and websites for a few local bands. I freelanced while in college and I taught myself how to do print design. After graduating with a BS in Computer Science and a minor in art, I eventually started a graphic design business that specialized in web design, catering to small businesses and individuals.

--
Currently listening to 100 Cupboards by N. D. Wilson


----------



## Briteka (Mar 5, 2012)

Absolutely stunning website designs!


----------



## jrwilson (Apr 7, 2015)

Thank you for my 'beetiful' new website.  I love you guys.


----------



## beetiful (Dec 4, 2014)

Briteka said:


> Absolutely stunning website designs!


Thank you so much, Briteka!



jrwilson said:


> Thank you for my 'beetiful' new website. I love you guys.


You're welcome, Jamie. So happy you're enjoying your new website.

--

Here's the newest Beetiful website: AnnabelChant.com. Just completed today! Annabel Chant is the author of the romantic suspense series The Filth Monger.


----------



## beetiful (Dec 4, 2014)

I've been a busy little bee (and yesterday I was stung by a bee, OUCH!) and have been working on projects for both Beetiful Book Covers and Beetiful Webs.

*4 more days to save 30% on all website packages*


Here's the breakdown of cost for each package with the discount applied:

BUSY BEE - $149
*discounted: $104.30*

WORKER BEE - $749
*discounted: $524.30*

HONEY BEE - $999
*discounted: $699.30*

QUEEN BEE - $1,499
*discounted: $1,049.30*

*2 New Themes Just Added*


*Alternate Themes*
http://beetifulwebs.com/themes/alternate-themes/

If you don't see a theme you like, you can go the alternate theme route for an extra $100.

I just added a section to the alternate themes page called "Single License Themes":

Occasionally, I obtain licenses for WordPress themes that I don't need. As a graphic designer, I purchase a lot of resource bundles that include fonts, Photoshop brushes, Photoshop styles and actions, illustrations and more&#8230; including WordPress themes. But they only include one (1) license for the theme so I can't offer them as a regular Author theme. Most of the time I don't have a need for these themes so the licenses are wasted.

So I'm offering these themes as an option for your alternate theme and the *$100 fee is waived*.

Since I only have 1 license for these themes, I can't create a demo site with the customization I make for author websites. So the demo links provided are the real demo sites for each theme. I describe how each one could be transformed into an author theme.

Check out the alternate single license themes

*26 New Premade Book Covers*
I mostly did horror book covers in this batch in honor of Halloween.

View all

On a personal note, a few days ago I reached my goal of reading 250 books for the Goodreads 2015 Reading Challenge! New personal record! (old record was 243 books in 2010) :O)

--
Currently listening to the audiobook for Cruel Beauty by Rosamund Hodge


----------



## beetiful (Dec 4, 2014)

*Two Beetiful Promotions*

 

For the book cover promotion I will be uploading 30+ new premade book covers in the next few days and will be working on a few more. Let me know if there are specific genres or subject matter you'd like to see.

*Check out the newest Beetiful Author Website: tracymarchini.com*



*New cozy mystery series designed by Beetiful*


----------



## Covervault (Mark) (Sep 29, 2015)

Hi Stefanie, love your work and the new updates. Very inspiring!


----------



## beetiful (Dec 4, 2014)

Covervault (Mark) said:


> Hi Stefanie, love your work and the new updates. Very inspiring!


Thank you so much Mark! Love your work too. Your book mockups definitely make a book cover shine. :O)


----------



## beetiful (Dec 4, 2014)

A few weeks ago I entered an 80s movie poster contest. The task was to either recreate movie posters for movies made in the 80s or give a movie (from any year) an 80s twist. I'm a child of the 80s so I thought this would be a lot of fun. Plus, I knew I could reuse some of the designs as premade book covers. Well, I didn't win the contest but I sure had a blast creating my entries. I thought I'd share them with the world. A few of the movies I chose are books that were made into movies.

Here are some of my 80s poster designs.



























































*View more here*.

*There are the premades that are available made from these poster designs. *



(edited to include the premades)


----------



## Mr. RAD (Jan 4, 2011)

Hahaha! I remember _Labyrinth._ Saw it again about a year ago. Fun to watch. Your poster for it is pretty good, too.

Also, that _Life of Pi_ poster is too cool. A tiger wearing state trooper/Top Gun aviator glasses? You win!


----------



## beetiful (Dec 4, 2014)

Mr. RAD said:


> Hahaha! I remember _Labyrinth._ Saw it again about a year ago. Fun to watch. Your poster for it is pretty good, too.
> 
> Also, that _Life of Pi_ poster is too cool. A tiger wearing state trooper/Top Gun aviator glasses? You win!


Thanks so much for your comments. I watch _Labyrinth_ all the time on Netflix. My niece loves it. I had fun creating the poster for it. I was so stoked when I found a stock image of a baby that was wearing similar clothing as Toby. The face of my David Bowie was painted on. :O)


----------



## romanticauthor (Apr 17, 2014)

Lovely covers!


----------



## beetiful (Dec 4, 2014)

romanticauthor said:


> Lovely covers!


Thank you! Glad you think so. :O)


----------



## UnicornEmily (Jul 2, 2011)

Some beautiful work, and I actually saw some I was tempted to buy, which isn't common for me.  It's rare to see cute painted cover art for young adult (or middle grade) fantasy in premades!

In particular, I love your Curious Princess cover -- it's exactly the sort of cover I'm looking for!  I was all set to buy it, too.  Unfortunately, then I discovered that the stone arch at the top and bottom is a photo, and that looks . . . really out of place when the rest of it is painted.

I'll buy it if the arch and stone wall were painted like the rest of the cover!  Is there any chance of that happening?


----------



## beetiful (Dec 4, 2014)

UnicornEmily said:


> Some beautiful work, and I actually saw some I was tempted to buy, which isn't common for me. It's rare to see cute painted cover art for young adult (or middle grade) fantasy in premades!
> 
> In particular, I love your Curious Princess cover -- it's exactly the sort of cover I'm looking for! I was all set to buy it, too. Unfortunately, then I discovered that the stone arch at the top and bottom is a photo, and that looks . . . really out of place when the rest of it is painted.
> 
> I'll buy it if the arch and stone wall were painted like the rest of the cover! Is there any chance of that happening?


Thank you for your interest in The Curious Princess cover and your feedback. I updated the design for The Curious Princess with a more appropriate arch and railing. If you have any other questions about the cover, please feel free to contact me directly at [email protected]


----------



## SasgoraBooks (Aug 27, 2015)

There's one that I'd love to buy too because it fits perfectly with the vision I have for a future WIP, but I just can't bring myself to pull the trigger on a cover when I haven't even outlined that particular book yet.


----------



## beetiful (Dec 4, 2014)

DarkarNights said:


> There's one that I'd love to buy too because it fits perfectly with the vision I have for a future WIP, but I just can't bring myself to pull the trigger on a cover when I haven't even outlined that particular book yet.


Glad you were able to find a cover that you like. Just an FYI, once 2016 hits the prices for my bargain basement book covers (the $70 covers) will be raised to $99. The $150 covers will remain the same.

Also, I have a holiday coupon code to save $10 on every premade. It's *save10holiday*. I'm not officially announcing this on my website or social media until Monday (the 14th) but you and any kboarder who sees this can go ahead and start using the code already. The coupon code expires at the end of the year.


----------



## UnicornEmily (Jul 2, 2011)

Thank you, Beetiful!  I was very impressed with how quickly you got back to me and took care of the detail I wanted.  Beautiful work.  Or should I say: beetiful?

Either way, the cover is now MINE ALL MINE, mwah ha ha.  

"Bee" sure to keep up the good work!


----------



## beetiful (Dec 4, 2014)

Holiday Sale! Save $10 on every premade book cover!

From now until the end of the year you can save $10 on every premade book cover. You can purchase as many covers you want and you'll save $10 on each one. Just use the coupon code *save10holiday *at checkout.

Prices for the Bargain Basement book covers will be increased once 2016 rolls around. The $70 premades will be raised to $99 and the $170 series sets will be raised to $257. The $150 premades will remain the same. If you've had an eye on a premade book cover, now's your chance to purchase it before the prices are raised.

You can purchase premades now to be used at a later date. At checkout, just make a note that you will be placing the book cover on hold.

Coupon expires December 31, 2015.

*Looking for a winter or holiday book cover?*
I uploaded a handful a few weeks ago. Here are some of them. I'm working on a few more. View all Christmas premade book covers



(edited to fix typos)


----------



## LovelynBettison (Aug 12, 2012)

I was just browsing your website and wanted to tell you that I love your work. The covers are lovely and there are so many to choose from.


----------



## beetiful (Dec 4, 2014)

LovelynBettison said:


> I was just browsing your website and wanted to tell you that I love your work. The covers are lovely and there are so many to choose from.


Thank you so much! Glad you like my work. :O)

I'll be working on premades for the new few days. if you or anyone else who reads this have special genre or subject requests, let me know and I'll see what I can do.


----------



## beetiful (Dec 4, 2014)

*Save $10 on every premade book cover.* 
FYI: The $70 premades will be rising to $99 January 1, 2016.

*Romance* View more


*Horror* View more


*Non-fiction* View more


*Other / Miscellaneous* View more


----------



## theaatkinson (Sep 22, 2010)

beetiful said:


> Thank you so much! Glad you like my work. :O)
> 
> I'll be working on premades for the new few days. if you or anyone else who reads this have special genre or subject requests, let me know and I'll see what I can do.


werewolf shifter romance without all the chesties. LOL


----------



## beetiful (Dec 4, 2014)

2 more days to save $10 on every premade and before prices are raised. I've added a few more premades to the site.



theaatkinson said:


> werewolf shifter romance without all the chesties. LOL


I added five new paranormal shapeshifter covers... only one has a chestie :O)


----------



## theaatkinson (Sep 22, 2010)

oooo. they're gorgeous!

now to check out the exchange from CA to USD (it's been a bit over steep lately) LOL


----------



## beetiful (Dec 4, 2014)

theaatkinson said:


> oooo. they're gorgeous!


Thank you Thea! Glad you like them :O)

--

Today's the last day to use the code *save10holiday *to save $10 on every premade. Today is also the last day before the bargain basement premades are raised to $99.

It was brought to my attention earlier this morning that the code stopped working at midnight (12/31). That has been fixed. It should now expire midnight tonight. Sorry about that to anyone who tried using the code.

Just an FYI to anyone who will still take advantage of this deal.. I'm working today but I will not be working tomorrow (New Year's). If you purchase a cover close to midnight, I may not be able to process your order until January 2nd.

*I hope everyone has a safe and happy new year!*


----------



## Mara B. (Jul 6, 2015)

You probably answer this on your site somewhere, but can I order something now and tell you my author name later? Have title but haven't decided whether or not to use pen name. thanks.


----------



## beetiful (Dec 4, 2014)

Mara B. said:


> You probably answer this on your site somewhere, but can I order something now and tell you my author name later? Have title but haven't decided whether or not to use pen name. thanks.


Yes, you can absolutely purchase a cover now to be used at a later date. You don't have to have all of the information yet for your book. At checkout, just leave a note stating so. :O)

Happy New Year!


----------



## beetiful (Dec 4, 2014)

I hope everyone has been having a great year so far! For 2016, I've been cooking up new ideas for promotions. One of these ideas are Beetiful Bargain Days.

*What are Beetiful Bargain Days?*

During Beetiful Bargain Days, a promo code will be given out that lets you save 50% on your entire cart of premade book covers. Yes, *paperback and hardback upgrades are included in the discount*. There's one catch. Only those who are subscribed to the Beetiful mailing list will be given this code. *Join the Beetiful mailing list today to receive the first code: http://eepurl.com/biavLP*

*When are the Beetiful Bargain Days?*

I've randomly chosen 6 days in 2016 (using www.random.org/calendar-dates/) to be Beetiful Bargain Days. These days will not be revealed ahead of time, with the exception of the first Beetiful Bargain Day.* The first Beetiful Bargain Day will be Wednesday, January 27, 2016.*

However, I will give you a clue to when each Beetiful Bargain Day will be:


In the first quarter (Jan-Mar) there are two bargain days
In the second quarter (Apr-Jun) there are two bargain days
In the third quarter (Jul-Sep) there is one bargain day
In the fourth quarter (Oct-Dec) there is one bargain day

*How long does the Beetiful Bargain Day promo code last?*

The promo code is active as soon as the email newsletter is sent out announcing the Beetiful Bargain Day. You will have 48 hours to use the code. The code will expire at midnight on the 2nd day (pacific standard time). For instance, for the first Beetiful Bargain Day, the email newsletter will be sent out at midnight on January 27,2016. You have until 11:59pm (PST) on January 28, 2016 to use the code.

*Is there a limit to the number of premades I can buy?*

The promo code will only work once per customer during the Beetiful Bargain Day period. You can add as many premades to your cart as you want, but you can only apply the code once so make sure you add all of the premades you want before you check out.

*Can I buy premades if I'm not ready for them yet?*

Yes, you can purchase premades and save then for later. Just leave a note in the comments that your saving it to be used later.

*What is your turnaround time?*

I'm giving priority to any purchases made using the Beetiful Bargain Day promo code. You'll receive the premade mocked up with your title and author name within a few hours of placing an order, unless, of course, you place your order while I'm sleeping. I'll definitely respond within 24 hours.

*I didn't join in time. Can I still get the promo code?*

If you see this announcement after midnight on January 27, 2016 but before 11:59pm on January 28, 2016, then you can still get the promo code. Join my newsletter at http://eepurl.com/biavLP. Then send me an email at [email protected] telling me that you've joined my newsletter and tell me the email that you used to sign up. I'll confirm that you signed up then I'll send you the promo code.

Please let me know if you have any questions. I plan to upload a few more premades before the promo code is sent out. :O)


----------



## beetiful (Dec 4, 2014)

Can't find a premade to fit your book? For a limited time, you can request to have a book cover made using an image that you choose with no obligation to buy. Here's how it works:

[list type=decimal]
[*]Choose 1 image from depositphotos.com
[*]Fill out the Request a Premade form
[*]I will create the book cover and send it to you via email
[*]You have 48 hours to decide if you want to buy the book cover.
[*]If you don't want it, it will be added to the Beetiful Book Covers site as a premade.
[/list]

*STARTS: Monday, February 15, 2016
ENDS: Sunday, February 21, 2016*

*Go here to learn more or to request a premade.*


----------



## beetiful (Dec 4, 2014)

Beetiful is now on instragram: https://www.instagram.com/beetifulbooks/

By request, I decided to extend the "Request a Premade" promotion until the end of the month.



Can't find a premade to fit your book? For a limited time, you can request to have a book cover made using an image that you choose with no obligation to buy. Here's how it works:

[list type=decimal]
[*]Choose 1 image from depositphotos.com
[*]Fill out the Request a Premade form
[*]I will create the book cover and send it to you via email
[*]You have 48 hours to decide if you want to buy the book cover.
[*]If you don't want it, it will be added to the Beetiful Book Covers site as a premade.
[/list]

*STARTS: Monday, February 15, 2016
ENDS: Sunday, February 21, 2016 Monday, February 29, 2016*

*Go here to learn more or to request a premade.*


----------



## harker.roland (Sep 13, 2014)

What a great idea!

I don't need anything personally but wanted to give you the bump!


----------



## beetiful (Dec 4, 2014)

harker.roland said:


> What a great idea!
> 
> I don't need anything personally but wanted to give you the bump!


Thanks Harker! I'm getting a good response from this promotion.  BTW, I like your new avatar.


----------



## harker.roland (Sep 13, 2014)

beetiful said:


> BTW, I like your new avatar.


Best FIVER has to offer


----------



## Moist_Tissue (Dec 6, 2013)

I joined your mailing list. I admit, I'm looking forward to your next promotion as I have my eye on one of your covers!


----------



## beetiful (Dec 4, 2014)

Moist_Tissue said:


> I joined your mailing list. I admit, I'm looking forward to your next promotion as I have my eye on one of your covers!


Thanks for joining mailing list. If you read my hints for when the Beetiful Bargain Days are scheduled, you may have already worked out that there will be one coming up sometime between now and the end of March. So keep a look out! :O)


----------



## Moist_Tissue (Dec 6, 2013)

beetiful said:


> Thanks for joining mailing list. If you read my hints for when the Beetiful Bargain Days are scheduled, you may have already worked out that there will be one coming up sometime between now and the end of March. So keep a look out! :O)


Oh, I caught your hints. *eye wiggle* In another month or so, I may also approach you about a website. Your work is gorgeous!


----------



## jrwilson (Apr 7, 2015)

Submitted a pre-made request.  This offer was just too tempting to pass up.


----------



## beetiful (Dec 4, 2014)

Moist_Tissue said:


> Oh, I caught your hints. *eye wiggle* In another month or so, I may also approach you about a website. Your work is gorgeous!


Thank you! Glad you like my work. :O)



jrwilson said:


> Submitted a pre-made request. This offer was just too tempting to pass up.


Thanks for the request Jamie! Your cover has been designed and sent!

==

I'm ecstatic to see many people liking this promo. I'll have to do it again sometime. 5 more days to take advantage of the "Request a Premade" promo.


----------



## Moist_Tissue (Dec 6, 2013)

Ugh. I need to stop posting on my phone. That should have been *eyebrow wiggle*.


----------



## jrwilson (Apr 7, 2015)

Thank you Stephanie!!!


----------



## beetiful (Dec 4, 2014)

Moist_Tissue said:


> Ugh. I need to stop posting on my phone. That should have been *eyebrow wiggle*.


Lol, I didn't even notice the mistake. No worries, I got what you meant. :O)



jrwilson said:


> Thank you Stephanie!!!


Your very welcome Jamie! Thanks again for requesting a premade!

==

3 more days left (including today) to Request a Premade. With the great response I've had from this promo, I'll probably do this again sometime. But probably not until the summer (July or August).


----------



## beetiful (Dec 4, 2014)

*Here be dragons: 26 new premade book covers featuring our fire-breathing, scaly, fantasy friends* View more



=====










Super excited to announce that I will be going to my first book convention: the RT Book Lovers Convention in Las Vegas!

I will be attending the convention as a reader but I will also be advertising Beetiful. I'm pretty stoked because this will be my first time outside of Twitter advertising and Facebook advertising that I will be advertising Beetiful. Look for my ad in the agenda to get a special discount on premades or website design. I'll also have a poster out there somewhere around the convention area. Also, come visit me at the Author Service hour (4pm-5pm on Thursday, April 14th). Beetiful will have it's own table!

Are there any kboard meet-ups during the convention? If there are, please let me know!

=====

Today is the 2nd Beetiful Bargain Day of the year. If you're a Beetiful email subscriber, you should have received the code in the mail. If not, please check your SPAM folder. If you're not a Beetiful email subscriber, it's too late to get the code now. Don't miss out on the next one and sign up for the Beetiful mailing list: http://eepurl.com/biavLP



*When are the Beetiful Bargain Days?*

2 down, 4 to go. I've randomly chosen 6 days in 2016 (using www.random.org/calendar-dates/) to be Beetiful Bargain Days. These days will not be revealed ahead of time. However, I will give you a clue to when each Beetiful Bargain Day will be:


In the first quarter (Jan-Mar) there are two bargain days DONE!
In the second quarter (Apr-Jun) there are two bargain days
In the third quarter (Jul-Sep) there is one bargain day
In the fourth quarter (Oct-Dec) there is one bargain day


----------



## beetiful (Dec 4, 2014)

*Going to the RT Booklovers Convention in Las Vegas?*

Meet me at the Author Service Event held on Thursday, April 14th, 2016, from 4pm-5pm in room Brasilia 4.

 

I'm designing a bunch of premade book covers that will be sold at the convention at 50% off. Any premades not sold at the convention will be added to beetifulbookcovers.com at the regular price.

*View the book covers that I have designed so far here*.

Are there any kboard meet-ups during the convention? If there are, please let me know!


----------



## beetiful (Dec 4, 2014)

I have 56 designs so far that I will be taking with me to the RT Booklovers Convention. They'll be sold at half the price. Any premades not sold at the convention will be added to beetifulbookcovers.com at the regular price. Here are the premades I've designed so far. I'm adding more every day until the event.

*Go here to view the paperback designs*.

I'm taking requests! If you're going to the RT Convention and you're in search of a certain type of book cover, then request it here and I'll see what I can do. However, in order to purchase the cover at half off, you must come to the Author Services Event on April 14th.


----------



## beetiful (Dec 4, 2014)

It's back! Request a premade with no obligation to purchase it.

*How It Works*
[list type=decimal]
[*]Browse depositphotos.com and pick a stock image. Note the stock photo's ID#. Limit 1 stock image per request. Cannot use images labeled as "Editorial use only"
[*]Fill out the form with your book details
[*]I will create a book cover using the image you select and will send it to you via email.
[*]You will have 48 hours to decide if you would like to purchase the cover. The cover will be sold at the bargain basement price - $99.
[*]Fill out the form with your book details
[*]If you decide you do not want the book cover, the title and author name will be replaced with fake placeholder text and will be added as a premade book cover on beetifulbookcovers.com. I may make additional changes to the design before adding it to the site as a premade.
[/list]

More information and the form to request a premade can be found here: http://beetifulbookcovers.com/2016/12/05/request-a-premade-no-obligation-to-purchase/

=====

*Introducing*



Book merchandise for book lovers (readers, writers, and librarians). Designed by Beetiful. Sold by Zazzle.

For the past few months I've been working on book merchandise designs on my spare time. I created a new site call Beetiful Things that features all of these designs. The images below just show t-shirts but other types of merchandise are available too like mugs, keychains, pillows and more.

I'm also taking design requests which can be made here: http://beetifulthings.com/requests/

*FOR READERS*
Designs for book lovers. View products.


*FOR WRITERS*
Designs for writers. View products.


*FOR LIBRARIANS*
Designs for librarians. View products.


*FAMOUS CLASSIC AUTHORS*
So far I've only done designs for Edgar Allan Poe and Jane Austen. More coming soon. View all products


----------



## beetiful (Dec 4, 2014)

Oh my, it has been 2 years minus 3 days since I last posted on here.  It has been too long. kboards showed up in a recent search result so decided to log in and update this baby. Kboards is actually where I met some of my clients who have stuck with me for several years. So I'll definitely try not to stay away that long again! 

If you're interested in any of my premades, I encourage you to join my mailing list at http://eepurl.com/biavLP. My Thanksgiving sale just ended but I do plan on having more promotional sales for Christmas and New Years. Some promotions are only available to my mailing list subscribers.

Here are the latest 37 premades I've uploaded to the site. There are currently over 1,000 premades available. I've been working on more so new designs will be up soon.


----------



## beetiful (Dec 4, 2014)

Spreading the love on this love-filled holiday. Save $10 on every single premade book cover on the site. Ends February 17, 2019.

Here are some of the latest premade book covers that have been added to the site:


----------



## beetiful (Dec 4, 2014)

If you're in need of a new book cover, you're in luck! Save $10 on every single premade book cover on the site. If you subscribe to the Beetiful newsletter, check your email for extra savings. Ends March 18, 2019 at 11:59pm Pacific Time.

Here are some premade book covers fit for the this very green holiday:


----------



## Lydniz (May 2, 2013)

I'm mainly posting to thank you for not saying "St. Patty's Day."


----------

